# power seat belt problem



## 180slider (Jan 19, 2005)

on my 240sx the driver side power belt is stuck on the open door position how could i fit that or convert it to manual? i here the manual is a lot of work.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

converting what to manual? the seatbelts, they should be easy to convert, the hookups are pretty much the same, and all that good stuff, hopefully when you do it you can do a write up, because ill be removing mine and putting in a 5 point safety harness..


----------



## 180slider (Jan 19, 2005)

how can i fit my power seat belt and so wat do i have to do for manual selt belt?


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

I am not 100% sure on this but I have heard that the seats belts have a life time guarantee so id just take it to your Nissan dealer and tell them to fix it

i also know that the JDM silvias had manul seat blets, the 180s did not have them from what i understand. so there should be a kit you can buy to convert them to manual.

also get a FSM this will make your life much better


www.zeryon.com


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

180slider said:


> how can i fit my power seat belt and so wat do i have to do for manual selt belt?


Your Motor/Track is just stuck... With the Battery disconnected, carefully use a little strength to move the upper arm side to side and just a little bit on the track.
Then connect the HOT side back up again and open the door. This should do the trick. NOW if you think it is stuck in the forward position and not coming back to the secure position, make sure the switch on the seat bottom is working. This may be the ONLY problem you have.


----------



## Nik33615 (Aug 3, 2004)

spec240sx said:


> Your Motor/Track is just stuck... With the Battery disconnected, carefully use a little strength to move the upper arm side to side and just a little bit on the track.
> Then connect the HOT side back up again and open the door. This should do the trick. NOW if you think it is stuck in the forward position and not coming back to the secure position, make sure the switch on the seat bottom is working. This may be the ONLY problem you have.


OR disconnect the battery hop in the back seat pop the plug out of the panel that is behind the door and crank the belt to the position it would be in while you are driving with an allen wrench then you can unplug the belt control that is located in the center console (under the bin your elbow rests on while driving) if you do this neither belt will move when you open the doors but you can just flip the belt over your head and behind you when you wanna get out and the oppisite after getting in this worked for me just fine and trust me i got in and out of the car ALOT (I delivered pizzas in it lol) just a suggestion I wouldn't suggest putting alot of force on the arm when its in the forward position as you may permanantly damage the arm and/or track and get it stuck in the forward position. good luck those power seat belts are quite annoying especially when they dont work right :thumbdwn:


----------



## Vekoner619 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have a similar problem with my driverside seat belt. It's not stuck it just doesn't move until my door is opened all the way, where as, my passenger side as soon as the door opens the seat belt retracts. Any reason for that being? Thanks


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

im just going to rip mine out and put a harness in there, anything special i have to disconnect? and where can i get the trim peices to cover up the tracks?


----------



## 180slider (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks all for the info on this topic but can i take these out and use the coupe belts


----------



## Vekoner619 (Jan 27, 2005)

Does anyone have a solution to my problem?


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Vekoner619 said:


> Does anyone have a solution to my problem?


Replace your Door switch.. OR adjust the Micro arm VERY carefully. 
Yet, due to poor prior care or just crappy weather and the vehicles sitting out in it, most are worn/rusted/weakened. So just replace with 1 from a Pull A Part Yard.


----------



## Vekoner619 (Jan 27, 2005)

spec240sx said:


> Replace your Door switch.. OR adjust the Micro arm VERY carefully.
> Yet, due to poor prior care or just crappy weather and the vehicles sitting out in it, most are worn/rusted/weakened. So just replace with 1 from a Pull A Part Yard.


Thanks yo.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> im just going to rip mine out and put a harness in there, anything special i have to disconnect? and where can i get the trim peices to cover up the tracks?


I've done the same (4-point harnesses) and I don't know what to do about the trim... It appears to be a contiguous piece with the rest of the door. You can remove the door trim and then remove the seat belt slider, like I did, or just cut it off with a sawzall like my lazy friend CarbonKyle did. Let me know what you figure out!


----------

